# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  WUSV WM 2009

## Jevgeni

Сегодня прошёл тренировочный день на стадионе чем. мира. В четверг всё начнётся. Буду стараться выставлять оперативную информацию.

----------


## Tatjana K

ждём. как погода ?

----------


## Jevgeni

Прошла жеребьёвка. Эстонская команда
Татьяна Черникова пт. 17.43 защита
                            сб. 14.10 след
                            вск. 10.20 послушание
Урве Лагеда чт. 11.22 защита
                  пт. 10.00 послушание
                  сб. 10.50 след
Тынис Ванавески чт. 12.30 след
                         сб. 10.00 послешание
                         вск. 8.34 защита

----------


## Andrei

Прошла жеребьевка:

Estonia  	 	 	 	 	
EST-01 	Tsernjakova, Tatjana 	141
EST-02 	Lageda, Urve 	124
EST-03 	Vanaveski, T&#246;nis 	33

Немного с "полей сражений": 

Настроение бодрое! Сейчас едем на стадион поддерживать наших, погода ужасная. Идет дождь. Вчера вечером был сумашедший ливень. Мелкие реки разлились. Я довольна своей жеребьевкой. Все более менее. Всем спасибо за поддержку.

Татьяна.

----------


## Julia

Свежие новости от Татьяны Черняковой... 
Новости на сайт будут появляться через меня...

*Урве Лагеда* защита *84* балла. Были проблемы с послушанием. Повторная команда на обыске, повторная команда на отзыве. Некорректное конвоирование за спиной. 

Очень быстрые фигуранты. Некоторые собаки фигурантов не догоняли, некоторые собаки уходили с лобовой. Погода очень хорошая, удобная для работы собак. Судейство корректное, вопросов не возникает. 

Хорошо откусалась собака с Украины 94 балла защита. 

Приятное впечатления произвела собака Анатолия из Украины, жаль, что были неточности в работе. У собаки хорошая скорость в послушании. 74 балла из за того, что собака была не корректна на каких-то элеменах. 

Наш Тынис вот вот идет на след.

*Приятная неожиданность!* 
На главном каталоге чемпионата мира фотография Кянди в очках, фотографию сделал наш фотограф Николай Цветков, который обеспечивает наш сайт фотографиями...
Немного покопавшись в интернете, я смогла найти данную фотку, судя по описаниям это она.

----------


## Julia

Лихачев сборная России след *91*...

----------


## Немка

> *Приятная неожиданность!* 
> На главном каталоге чемпионата мира фотография Кянди в очках, фотографию сделал наш фотограф Николай Цветков, который обеспечивает наш сайт фотографиями...
> Немного покопавшись в интернете, я смогла найти данную фотку, судя по описаниям это она.


круто!!! :Af:

----------


## Jevgeni

Тынис след 96

----------


## Nubira

Таня, держитесь там! мы здесь болеем усиленно за всю эстонскую команду! передай всем!!!  :Aw:  :Aa:   :0433:

----------


## Tatjana K

А как там Томми Ванхала выступает? Есть инфо? У него С- 91.

----------


## Andrei

http://www.wusv2009.com/english/results/index.html

----------


## Tatjana K

Хотелось бы подробностей. Если можно. Спасибо.

----------


## Jevgeni

У Томме Ванхала 84 послушание. Интересно, что там произошло?
Карина Павленко (Украина), так хорошо вчера начала 94 защита и сегодня 70 послушание.

----------


## Tatjana K

ДААААААААААААА!???? Большое спасибо.  :Ax: Ждем ещё новостей.

----------


## Tatjana K

Татьяна. Удачи!!!!

----------


## wolferudel

WUSV на dogcompet

По мере поступления информации на официальном сайте, а так же на форумах постоянно ведем результаты

----------


## Jevgeni

Похоже изралитянин главный претендент на чемпионство

----------


## Andrei

Ну если к послушанию собака не скиснет, то да.

----------


## dainius

> Похоже изралитянин главный претендент на чемпионство


ona zenchina

----------


## Jevgeni

> ona zenchina


Я очень извеняюсь.

Что-то, я смотрю, послушание сегодня не очень ладется.

У мексиканца 100 Баллов на защите... Что же там собака показала???????????

----------


## Jevgeni

Татьяна с Кваем защита 74.

----------


## Nubira

Звонила Таня, просила передать - огромную благодарность всем кто за нее переживает в инете и шлет смс-ки, она физически не может всем ответить, очень устала. 
Касательно работы - своей работой и работой собаки довольна, косяки которые вылезли она знала, они предсказуемы, все над чем работала - получилось, очень мощная поддержка со стороны команд СНГ, судейство - говорит да бог с ним с судейством, важно другое. В хорошем настроении  :Aa:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Таня,  :Ax: !

----------


## Jevgeni

Тынис послушание 79

----------


## Jevgeni

Урве Лагеда закончила свои выступления . Сегодня След 95 и общий 252.
Мои поздравления

----------


## Jevgeni

Татьяна с Кваем след 86.

----------


## Алена

Тынис защита 76. Обыск: удов., обл/удер. -собака раз прихватила -удовл., побег -еще хор, атака- высокое уд., конвой -оч.хор, атака -оч.хор, лобовая -неуд, атака- еще хор.

----------


## Jevgeni

Тынис закончил с результатом 251балл. Мои поздравления

----------


## Nubira

Поздравляю! Ждем послушание Тани...

----------


## Jevgeni

Татьяна с Кваем закончили выступление. Сегодня послушание 77 и в итоге 237.

----------


## Jevgeni

Вот и закончился чем. мира

Результаты
1 место Ronen Sharon с Sam Beit Haboxer Mehagiva - Израиль -99 95 97 -291

2 место Zank J&#252;rgen с Eric vom Sportpark - Германия - 97 94 98 -289

3 место Ulices Preciado Lopez Angel с Satoris Gator -Мексика - 94 91 100 - 285

98 место Lageda Urve с Ratsumestarin Drago - Эстония 95 73 84 - 252

101 место Vanaveski T&#245;nis с Pirikoer Basko - Эстония - 96 79 76 - 251

118 место Tsernjakova Tatjana с Quay v. d. Moezenbulte - 86 77 74 - 237

Всего 162 участника из 42 стран

----------


## Andrei

Tsernjakova Tatjana с Quay v. d. Moezenbulte - *В*
http://www.youtube.com/user/Olshevic.../0/Ohn3yQtvBvY

Tsernjakova Tatjana с Quay v. d. Moezenbulte - *С*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWejLlJGn-w

----------


## Крыска

Когда уже Таня приедет? Хочется подробного рассказа!

----------


## Nubira

Обещала в среду утром "выйти в эфир"  :Aa:

----------


## rsv2000

Татьяна с почином на ЧМ! болели за все СНГ!
с Запавой и Левицким познакомилась? эта сладкая парочка еще те перцы!!! :Ax: 
Игорь

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна с почином на ЧМ! болели за все СНГ!
> с Запавой и Левицким познакомилась? эта сладкая парочка еще те перцы!!!
> Игорь


Познакомилась конечно! Всё, что касалось личного общения и поддержки, всё было на самом высочайшем уровне! Я даже не знаю, как бы я всё это пережила, если бы не российские и украинские спортсмены и болельщики. Так же удалось пообщаться и с Райзером. Часик сидели беседовали о делах насущных. :Ab: 
Соберусь с духом и постараюсь описать всё происшедшее.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Татьяна, супер! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, супер!


Спасибо, Артём!  :Ax:  Только какой уж тут супер? Провалилась с треском... Но дух не сломлен.  :Ab:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Спасибо, Артём!  Только какой уж тут супер? Провалилась с треском... Но дух не сломлен.


Ничего не провалилась :Ad:  Ты сама говорила о "спортивном счастье". Не последний день живем, правда?

Зы... А пересматривал таки работу Магнатти, к скорости вопросов нет, - бегает, как конь, пущай бегает. НО положение рукава (позиционирование его) на входе собаки - разное, с кем то угол меньше, с кем то - значительно больше. С некоторыми собаками, для того, чтобы они поимели возможность придти полной пастью, им пришлось бы... как бы это сказать?.. Очутиться вместо задницы фигуранта, при этом сместившись вокруг своей оси относительно плоскости земли. Сорри, если непонятно написал.

Зызы... а то, что дух несломленный - это ведь самое главное, Таня :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> А пересматривал таки работу Магнатти, к скорости вопросов нет, - бегает, как конь, пущай бегает. НО положение рукава (позиционирование его) на входе собаки - разное, с кем то угол меньше, с кем то - значительно больше. С некоторыми собаками, для того, чтобы они поимели возможность придти полной пастью, им пришлось бы... как бы это сказать?.. Очутиться вместо задницы фигуранта, при этом сместившись вокруг своей оси относительно плоскости земли.


Бегал действительно, как конь! Собака Томми Ванхала его за зад хапнула.))). Да скорость была действительно замечательная и угол тоже был не для слабонервных. Были собаки, кто оббегал фигуранта для хватки, но это выглядело неестественным. Это ты верно заметил. Вот в воскресение уже всё изменилось и почти вошло в привычное русло. :Ab:  И на лбе бедный Лейшнер так устал, что в воскресение проводку делал из нескольких шагов... По-человечески понятно и жаль его.

----------


## Igor Suhhalet

Татьяна ,молодец!!!!Для первого раза,даже очень не плохо.

----------


## Nikolai

> *Приятная неожиданность!* 
> На главном каталоге чемпионата мира фотография Кянди в очках, фотографию сделал наш фотограф Николай Цветков, который обеспечивает наш сайт фотографиями...
> Немного покопавшись в интернете, я смогла найти данную фотку, судя по описаниям это она.


да да да именно эта фотка и есть. :0433: 

я сейчас много занят фотографиями с чемпионата. собираюсь скоро выставить.

----------


## Tatjana

Ну, кажется, все переживания позади и можно попробовать описать наше участие на ЧМ ВУСВ 2009.
Решение о поездке было принято через пару недель после нашего отборочного чемпионата, т.е. в конце августа. Я понимала, что не готова хорошо выступать, но так же понимала, что опыта таких крупных соревнований у меня нет и потерять еще год на его приобретение  тоже не рационально.
У Квая были проблемы с прыжками (тормозил), высылом (медленно бежал), обыском (не оббегал) и отпусками (на лбе не отпускал), но самое главное, не хватало импульсивности, энергии. За две недели до Мира все тренировки шли, как по маслу, всё получалось, как никогда,  и от этого мне становилось не по себе...
Мы выехали в субботу вечером на двух машинах: Катя Алёхина- мой самый главный советник, Николай Цветков – наш замечательный фотограф и мы с Кваем . Без приключений добрались до Германии, разве что на одном из последних привалов я заметила, что Квай хромает на переднюю левую. У меня был шок. Мы подозреваем, что Квай застудил мышцу при езде в трейлере. 
Уже при подьезде к стадиону в понедельник я перетрясла всех ветеринаров в Таллинне и всю нашу эстонскую команду для оказания помощи. К вечеру у меня было всё необходимое и даже сено, которое мы купили в зоомагазине.
В понедельник мы прождали нашу команду на стадионе, зарегистрировались и поехали в гостиницу. В замечательный город Виерсен в 15 км от Крефельда. Условия проживания просто шикарные, уютная гостиница, великолепные места для прогулок с собаками, потрясающие пейзажи. Завтраки входили в стоимость гостиницы и были королевскими!. И всё удовольствие за 33 -42 евро в сутки.
Во вторник утром мы отправились на стадион. Вроде лапа Квая не беспокоила и мои переживания потяхоньку улеглись. В 12.20 нас ждала официальная разминка. Квай за 3 дня сидения в трейлере просто с ума сходил. Рвался работать, пока мы ждали нашей очереди выхода на стадион, я не знала, куда его деть... 
На разминке Квай выглядел очень сосредоточенным, шел замечательно рядом, мы сделали прыжки на обоих барьерах с мячами и высыл без укладки, уложились в отведенные мне 2 минуты. Всё получилось. Эстонская команда работала четко и слаженно. За тем обыск укрытий с облаиванием. Мы решили, что для Квая будет достаточно обыск 4-ёх. Всё получилось нормально.
После разминки на стадионе, у эстонской сборной был запланирован тренинг в земельной группе около 50 км от Крефельда. Шел дождь, мы все поехали на след.
Проложив несложный след для Квая, меня интересовал только один момент, как Квай поведет себя, если его задержать на старте (вдруг такое случиться). После тренинга стало понятно, что задерживаться Кваю нельзя. От этого страдает начало следа. Углы Квай нарисовал, поле было уж слишком лёгким.
После следа мы планировали поработать на стадионе, но к сожалению почему-то было отказано в тренинге. И вся сборная в растроенных чувствах поехала по домам. Вечером в дождь мы позанимались защитой в том месте, где жили наши фигуранты. Я бы сказала это был совершенно ненужный, бессмысленный тренинг в кустах.
В среду с утра крупная тренировка по всем разделам. У Квая всё получалось. И след, и послушание, и защита. Я была готова стартовать в любом разделе в четверг.
Вечером состоялась открытие Чемпионата. Довольно празднично. Под грохот аплодисментов команды входили в большущую палатку и занимали свои места за столиками. Как же орали голландцы, кода вошла их сборная. Что-то невероятное. Вот горластые болельщики!!!
Настал черед жеребьёвки. Номера были спрятаны в сумочки – «напузники». Каждый выбирал наиболее приглянувшуюся. Я направилась прямо к столу и взяла первую до которой дотянулась рука. Мне показалось, что это отличные стартовые номера. Четверг отдых, пятница  вечером защита, суббота днём след и воскресение утром послушание.
(Продолжение следует).

----------


## inna

Таня,поздравляю с первым ЧМ,почему то я уверена что и этот чемпионат вам покориться :Ag: Всё дело во времени,вы настойчивый человек,фанатично преданный своему делу! И мы ещё увидем Чернякову на пьедестале ЧМ :Ad:  :0196:

----------


## Tatjana

Уже в конце церемонии такая приятная неожиданность: фотка Кянди в моих очках на обложке каталога была приятным сюрпризом! Нашему Николаю наверное бальзамом на душу.
Я чувствовала, что Квай порядком устал от такой жизни на колёсах и было здорово, что есть время для отдыха.
В четверг в приподнятом настроении мы наблюдали за соревнованиями. Фигуранты – красавцы. Носились, как угорелые! Итальянец Магнотти, как сайгак срывался с места с реактивной скоростью. На побеге рукав позиционировался таким образом, что подавляющей части собак удавалось ухватить либо за локоть, либо за зад.))) Хорошо или плохо – не мне судить. Если все в одинаковых условиях, то интересно по-испытывать свою собаку. Что мне бросилось в глаза: очень много не сильных собак в защите!!! Много мотивированных и быстрых с совершенно добычной работой, не прессингующих и не борющихся. Это была неприятная неожиданность. Судья не обращал внимание на неспокойные хватки. К хваткам в локоть относился лояльно, понимая, что при таком угле побега иных хваток просто не может быть. Оценивание было более-менее. Баллы ожидаемые. 
На лбе Свен Лейшнер во время теснения топтал тех собак, которые не сопротивлялись. Техника приёма оставляла желать лучшего. Но Бог с ним, главное, чтобы не страдали собаки во время атак. 
Можно сказать, что весь четверг я провела в местах базирования украинской и российской сборных. Очень приятно, очень радушно. 
В пятницу я кое-как дождалась вечера. Последние часы были просто невыносимо утомительными. Можно сказать, я была готова вылететь на арену стадиона в любую секунду. Так не терпелось испытать собаку в непривычных для него условиях. Меня совершенно не интересовали баллы, хотелось только одного, дойти до конца и не снятся за не отпуск. Квай выступал последним в этот день. Перед стартом мы его разогрели через послушание, т.к. я очень боялась неподконтрольности. Серёжа Жиркевич напоследок сказал, что трибуна меня поддержит. Я испугалась, а вдруг Квай не отпустит и просила не хлопать.
И вот час Х. Я на старте. Совершенно не волнуюсь, чувствую себя, как рыба в воде! Огромный стадион. Свет прожекторов. Квай, засранец смотрит не на укрытие, а на трибуну. Ищет глазами фигуранта, хотя разминка была за трибуной и он не видел куда ушел фигурант. Квая обмануть – это надо постараться... умный гадёныш. 
Я делаю маленькую паузу. Жду, пока Квай сообразит, что вариантов у него нет, только посыл в укрытие и... пошёл! Ревир, всё хорошо, перевод на второе – всё хорошо, верно обошел, я так обрадовалась... думаю о том, что нельзя останавливаться... и черт, опередила дважды Квая, не расчитала свою траекторию движения. С этим у меня и на тренировках были проблемы.
Квай, как обычно входит в 6-е укрытие справа, ожидая давление от фигуранта и начинает первые секунды облаивание своим возмущенным голосом, которое мы пытаемся переделать полтора года. Судья как-то медлит с моим подходом. Стадион аплодирует за облаивание. Очень приятно. Я знаю, что в достижении цели Квая ни что не остановит, я знаю, что он выдержит любой пресс, от этого хватка у него еще жестче и отпуск будет чище. Я знаю, что он поймает фигуранта, даже если тот взлетит. (Весь четверг я решала, как положить его на побеге. Была верно выбрана траектория, но я побоялась положить его на пару метров дальше, что-то засомневалась, а надо было ложить дальше.) Квай за два с половиной прыжка догнал фигуранта и хапанул во всю пасть в локоть. Наверное сам удивился этому локтю, т.к. хватка просто не смогла быть полной. Отпуск нормальный, контратака, отпуск нормальный. Знаю, что при моём подходе, Квай может безобразничать. Держу наиболее удобный темп при подходе. Очень четко работает фигурант при управлении им со стороны проводника. Чувствую высокий его профессионализм. Ждет моей команды для движения на заднем конвоировании. Пошёл конвой. Квай умничка, держится рядом, хоть и не идеально. Внимателен к фигуранту. Атака, всё хорошо. Отпуск нормальный, но гадёныш... реагировал на  моём подходе. На боковом конвоировании было указание от судейской комиссии штрафовать за команду фус при начале движения. Я, глядя в глаза обаятельному Магнотти произношу одно слово «фигурантфут» (очень симпотичный этот Магнотти..., успеваю оценить не только его физическую подготовку, совсем не запыхался, серьезный такой с искоркой в глазах, эх..., хорош итальянец). Идем боковым конвоем. Квай умничка, под контролем. Трибуны аплодируют. Думаю, какие молодцы наши: россияне, украинцы, эстонцы!!! Как всё-таки здорово тут на стадионе! Как вовремя была их поддержка! Чувствую безграничную благодарность им!
Знаю, что при отходе на лобовую, Магнотти убегает с поля, Квай может отреагировать и я, как товарный поезд поперла на старт, чтобы Квай не успел опомниться и отвлечься.
Мы на старте. Я уже счастлива, что первая часть удалась. Пуск на лобовую. Летит Квакиш! Вижу, как перед прыжком поднимает уши, группируется и прыгает. Умничка, береги себя мой мальчик, нафиг нам эти добычные полёты! Вот он момент истины, может не отпустить... кричу «лос». Фух.... есть отпуск, контратака, «лос»... ай... яй... пауза, но я знаю, что всё-равно уже отпустит. Иду к собаке. Засранец, безобразничает. Рассматриваю Свена... неее, Магнотти куда привлекательнее, у этого совсем невыразительные глаза и какой-то напуганный. Даю команду «фигурантфут». Собака под контролем. Сдаю фигуранта судье. Все трибуны поддерживают. Я летаю, я в раю.... Плевать на оценки, мы сделали это!!! Черт, рано расслабилась. Тут надо было опять дать команду фигуранту на отход, а я просто схватила Квая за ошейник и он прихватил фигуранта.
В этот момент я была счастлива, даже когда заглянула в оценочный и увидела 74 балла, в тот момент меня гораздо больше устраивала оценка зрителей. И тогда я еще не знала, что Кваю судья поставил ТСБ «vh».
(Продолжение следует).

----------


## Irka

Таня, пиши дальше, очень интересно  :)

----------


## Tatjana

После выхода с арены стадиона, меня обступили наши эстонские болельщики и команда. Подошли голландцы (бывший хозяин Квая, его заводчик и хозяйка отца Квая), финны, все поздравляли. Квай, кстати, узнал своего хозяина. Попрыгал, поласкался. Судейская оценка еще не омрачала общего возбужденного состояния, хотя я понимала, что баллы были не Кваевские. 
За-то Катя была вне себя от возмущения. Она болела и переживала за наше выступление, т.к. принимала активное участие в обучении Квая в защите. Я думаю, Катя сама даст оценку всему происшедшему. 
К вечеру разочарование постепенно набирало силу. Я выпила бренди и просто отключилась. Озарение пришло ночью когда я проснулась, стала вспоминать детали и тут уже не могла сама себя успокоить. Нахлынуло такое разочарование..., я не смогла уже уснуть. Столько собак в четверг показывали формальную работу и получали высокие баллы! Почему такая несправедливость? Как можно было не увидеть в Квае силы? Этого я не понимала... Уже потом, пообщавшись  с нашими эстонскими спортсменами, да и тут в инете, я поняла, что действительно со стороны люди видели где-то неуверенную работу, где-то излишне добычную, где-то еще что, слишком подконтрольную... Пока не могу ответить сама себе на вопрос, как же так??? Квай – это абсолютно точно очень сильная собака, ни чего не боиться, на давление только сжимает челюсть. Почему же со стороны, кто его не знает, тот видит совсем другую собаку? 
В пятницу с утра у меня уже не было никакого настроения. Я понимала, что Чемпионат провалила и даже не пыталась как-то подготовиться к следу. Мотивация напрочь пропала. На трибунах сказала, дайте мне сложное поле и уехала на след. Что просила, то и получила.))) 
В конце соревнований ко мне подошел Игорь Ленгварский, поздравил с результатом и сказал, что то поле на котором мы проработали было самым сложным из всего Чемпионата))), это согрело душу. 10-ю проводникам просто не повезло, не улыбнулось спортивное счастье.
На мой взгляд поле было нормальным для работы. Да, всё утрамбовано трактором, да ветер и дождь, да вода в отпечатках глинистой почвы. Да, машины и проводники стояли прямо у начала следа, который начинался в 2 метра от асфальта, да первая прямая с ветром на морду. Но всё это не мешало ни мне, ни Кваю. Мы были готовы к любым условиям. У Квая сильный, мотивированный след.  А я уверена в собаке, что при любом раскладе Квай дойдет до конца. След был очень тщательно проложен, можно сказать просто вытоптан! Я удивилась даже, зачем так облегчать условия? Это не соревнования собак с хорошим поиском, это соревнование собак-роботов на легкой поверхности, а концепция оценивание противоречит следовым качествам собак.  Первые три собаки пролетели, не проработав даже первой прямой. Лютого сняли на четвертом угле, не дав собаке найти угол, потому что следующий след был проложен в 10-ти шагах.
Я бегом выгуляла собаку и практически сразу пошла на след. Квай был очень сконцентрирован и просто рвался на след. Начало очень хорошее, внимательно и интенсивно. Почуял вещь за пару метров и увеличил темп. Концетрация должна быть на этих метрах сильнее. Вещь обозначена без замечаний. Далее интенсивно и внимательно. Прошел первый угол на 50 см. Крутанулся 1 раз, нашел угол. (Почему прошёл – осталось загадкой, т.к. он мне явно показывал в угле, что след идет дальше, может Квай не поверил носу и отреагировал на отпечатки трактора ), нашел угол, интенсивно и внимательно идет дальше. 2-ой угол – это был сложный угол из бокового ветра на спину. Его Квай тоже чуть промахнул, тоже не поняла почему. Может я разволновалась на первом и это отразилось на собаке? Прямые внимательно и сконцентрированно. Вещь достаточно быстро и корректно. Третий и четвертый угол – без замечаний. На четвертой прямой Квай чуть приостановился и обнюхал более тщательно отпечаток – полетел сразу штраф!!! Это ненормально со стороны судейства! Вещь без замечаний. 86б.
Потом я уже узнала, что из 10-ти собак на этом поле, след прошли только 4, пролетели сильные собаки из шведской, датской, норвежской сборных, а у Квая был второй результат.))) Лучший результат у финна 90б.
Конечно я была расстроена, потому что  в итоговой таблице будет отражен только результат в 86б. И больше ничего. А если бы все соревновались на этом поле?
(Продолжение следует).

----------


## Tatjana

Видео со следа тоже выложим.

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

*Таня*, очень интересно! Жду продолжения. :Ax: 
И, конечно же, фото от Николая! :Ab:

----------


## Nikolai

> *Таня*, очень интересно! Жду продолжения.
> И, конечно же, фото от Николая!


и конечно же они будут. только не сразу.. надо выбрать

----------


## Nikolai

начал выставлять фотографии с чемпионата мира в Крефельде. 
http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3818
постепенно буду добавлять ещё

----------


## Jevgeni

Коля, фотки классные. Хочется продолжения. Круче чем видео смотреть.

----------


## Nikolai

> Коля, фотки классные. Хочется продолжения. Круче чем видео смотреть.


спасибо.. я скоро выложу ещё. маленькими партиями выкладывать не хочу, а большую партию ещё не успел подготовить. скоро скоро.

----------


## Nikolai

добавлено ещё 156 фотографий с чемпионата. ждите продолжения.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Коля, фотки классные. Хочется продолжения. Круче чем видео смотреть.


Точно! :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Прочитала перевод оценивания защиты Квая только сейчас, потому что тот негатив, который я получила во время ЧМ вроде как стал проходить...:
Я дописала еще и баллы, которые максимально должны были быть сняты, судя по описанию.

На обыске собака должна быть всегда впереди проводника - собака идёт на проводника, собака проходит позади. Собаке нужно, чтобы проводник начал (упражнение), и дальше собака обыскала все укрытия. Недостаточно. Из *10* штраф *4*
Облай: собака должна начать немножко скорее, и во время всех фаз удержания и облаивания должна оставаться _намного более уверенной, намного более убедительной в работе_. В удержании и облаивании (у них так облай называется) собака должна удерживать внимание прямо на фигуранте, когда проводник подходит. Собака подходит сразу к ноге . Низкое хор.  
Из* 10* штраф* 2*
Побег: нужно немного более свободное движение Рядом, укладывается очень быстро и уверенно. Входит ( делает хват) быстро и уверенно (confidently), _но нужно демонстрировать намного больше усилия схватить фигуранта,_ хват должен быть полнее. Переход в аус сразу, _охрана, опять, должна быть более уверенной, более убедительной_. Хорошо.
Из *10* штраф *2*
На возобновлении атаки собака входит в полный хват в фазе давления/прессинга… Переходит в аус, и _охрана должна быть более уверенной, более убедительной_. Хорошо.
Из *20* штраф *4*

На заднем конвое собака собака немного уходит вперёд . Оч. хор.
Из *5* штраф *0,5*

На атаке входит (делает хват) убедительно и очень уверенно, но следует делать _немного более жёсткий вход, намного более полный, более жёсткий хват_… Аус и переход в фазу охраны: делает аус и затем толкает рукав и оглядывается на проводника. Следует быть чуть повнимательнее на протяжении фазы охраны. Низкое хор.
Из *15* штраф *3*

На лобовой собака входит убедительно показывает полный, спокойный хват в фазе давления, но переходу в аус и в фазу охраны следует быть немного более убедительным … Оч. Хор.
Из *10* штраф *1*

На возобновлении атаки _собака может делать более сильный вход и более полный, жёсткий хват_, в фазе давления остаётся спокойной в хватке и переходит в аус. В фазе охраны следует быть более внимательной и при «аресте» должна быть под большим контролем, делает повторный хват дважды… Делает повторный хват снова… Недостаточно.
Из *20* тогда получается он снял половину суммы!!! *9,5* баллов! Действительно 2-3 тычка ( не хвата) в рукав убили оценку...
Итог: удовл., 74 баллов.

----------


## Nikolai

только что ещё 60 фоток добавил.
с третьего дня соревнований 
EST-03 Тынис Ванавески - послушание
EST-01 Татьяна Чернякова - след
для просмотра жмакать сюда http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.ph...3818&g2_page=4

----------


## Tatjana

> только что ещё 60 фоток добавил.
> с третьего дня соревнований


Коля, такие замечательные фото, а некоторые просто шедевральные!  :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Nubira

...почитала описание работы Квая, не совсем согласна  :0187:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коля, такие замечательные фото, а некоторые просто шедевральные!


какие например? мне важно знать что считается шедевром :0182:

----------


## Tatjana

Ну, например,

----------


## Tatjana

:Ap:  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Это лобовая Чемпиона Мира 2009. Нонсенс?

----------


## dainius

Da jest k chemu pridratsa

----------


## Tatjana

Наконец-то пробую описать наше выступление на послушании, которое является моей коронкой на протяжении многих лет!)))
Сейчас уже эмоции позабылись...Помню очень хорошо, что не было никакого желания готовить собаку перед стартом и не было никакого волнения до выступления. Я сидела до последнего на трибуне и размышляла, стоит ли вообще как-то размять собаку, кроме физических упражнений. Из-за необьективности на Чемпионате настроения не было вообще. 
Все-таки решила за час чуть позаниматься прыжками. Столкнулась еще с одной проблемой: Квай не умеет хорошо выгуляться на поводке. Там, где можно было отпускать собаку (украдко это делали видимо все), Квай, как идиот пускал слюни и щелкал челюстями в одурманенном состоянии. Видимо там не мало выгуливалось течных сук. Привела Квая на территорию стадиона и пошла на вспомогательное поле, где стояли барьеры. Пока мы шли за трибунами, в этот момент на главном стадионе собаки работали защиту. А Квай постоянно ( в течении всех этих дней) натыкался на фигурантов и естественно их искал за каждым углом.
Пришли на разминочное поле, чувствую, собака не особо заинтересованна в работе.  Вроде со стороны крутиться вокруг меня, но я-то чувствую, что это не то состояние. Размяла его физически и решила сделать прыжки через оба барьера. Когда дошла до метровой отметки, Квай не тормозя ударился, но потом пару прыжков было вполне приемлемы. С первого раза горку обратно не прыгнул!((( У меня всё упало...  Я просто повторила упражнение, без замечаний.
Пошли обратно к машине. До выхода оставалось 30 мин, по жеребьёвке Квай должен был начинать работать, а потом лежать на выдержке. Только я посадила его в машину, как подбежала ко мне наш капитан: «Таня, твой выход чере 5 мин!». Я в суматохе побежала за собакой, бегом обратно, принеслись на место выхода. Вышли на место, где прям перед стартом проводники ждут своей очереди и готовят собак к выходу. Попробывала чуть походить рядом, разгрузить, потом положила Квая на выдержку (это упражнение всегда его собирает). Но вижу, что Квай толком лежать не может -  весь, как на шарнирах. Сама я начала нервничать, понимая, что собака совсем не в том состоянии, но что делать – этого я не могла решить. И тут, вдруг узнаю, что мы идем сначала на выдержку. Из-за снятия с послушания 3-ех предыдущих собак  весь график переделали. 
Ну вот и приплыли... -  подумала я.
Обьявляют меня на старт. Выхожу с Кваем (можно сказать, что без него). Идем на выдержку, а рядом идет не Квай на послушание, а Квай на защиту. Совершенно несосредоточенный. Подходим к флажку, Квай что-то нюхает, отвернулся в сторону трибун, по команде как-то совсем медленно и отвлечённо лег. Как же мне хотелось дать ему по балде!!! Такого Квая я видела впервые в жизни.
Ушла в укрытие. Квай каждые 10 секунд начинал юлозить, перекладываться с боку на бок, смотрел по сторонам, пытался вылизать свои достоинства...У него было что угодно, но только не выдержка. В заключении, когда судья подошел ко мне дать указание идти к собаке, я заметила, что Квай лежит уже в другом месте. Видел ли этого перехода судья – я не знаю. Подхожу, Квай нагло виляет хвостом... Сел быстро. Пока вторая собака делала высыл, я как-то пыталась настроить Квая на послушание, но тщетно. Выхожу на основную точку. Млин... что делать? Квай даже не смотрит на меня. Я безнадежно начинаю поддергивать его за шерсть... практически лелеющим внутренним голосом «мой мальчик, ты где???». Квай озирается по сторонам, и тут я натыкаюсь на взгляд судьи, который думает, что я просто опешила и разволновалась от вида стадиона и трибун (ну думаю, наивный... попался))) ). Ладно, раз Квай не идет в контакте со мной, я буду работать в контакте с судьёй. Мило улыбнувшись судье... мол, спасибо, что Вы даете мне ещё чуть время успокоиться, даю команду «фут» и начинаю движение. Елки-палки, Квай – засранец... , нет... это не послушание. Иду и думаю, чтобы предпринять,  в какой момент сделать разворот, чтобы он быстро и плотно обошел. В таких раздумьях я протомала больше половины стадиона))). Судья точно думал, что я почти без сознания, и вежливо меня окликнул, типа поворачивайтесь, а то там уже ограждение. Хотя потом один мой немецкий друг сказал, что поворот я сделала не в нужный момент, но на видео момент оказался как раз нужным. Квай развернулся довольно плотно и быстро. Тут я нашла глазами судью и с благодарностью ему улыбнулась. Мол, спасибо, что остановили во-время.))) Квай идет не собранно. Но вот когда мы вошли в группу, он как-то сообразил, что это послушание и в группе был очень сосредоточенным.
Но как только мы вышли на точку старта опять всё рухнуло. Я уже поняла, что это конец. Состояние у собаки совсем не на послушание. Ладно, будем работать на автомате, не забывая улыбаться судье и ждать его сигналов. Вся техническая часть была выполнена с теми ошибками над которыми я работала (и которых в последние две недели не было вообще).
Тут я сделаю некоторое отступление. Еще до всех моих выступлений, на стадионе я встретилась с Катей Вилковой. Мы разговорились. Я ей пожаловалась, что последние недели тренинг идет, как по маслу. Всё получается, и это не к добру! Так и вышло.(((
Квай на усадке перебирая задней частью. Но правда сконцентрированно (спасибо Мии). 
Плюс к тем ошибкам были добавлены новые три!!! Которых он не делал никогда!!! Вдруг из лежать побежал раньше команды, чуть некорректно сел в ФП, даже немного напрыгнув и медленно обошел в ОП!!! Вот это был номер... Корректность и быстрые переходы в ОП были моей фишкой!
Встал точно, но не удержался и протопал несколько шагов во время моего отбегания. Идем на аппортироку. Елки-палки..., ну уж мог бы и забыть про защиту, так неееееееееееееееееееет, то над чем мы работали последний месяц – сосредоточенное состояние у стойки с аппортами, рухнуло, как карточный домик. Опять у меня было желание дать ему по балде. 
Поднос с земли был красивый, но не получили отлично, потому что во время броска Квай чуть приподнялся. Этот косяк почему-то появился на последних неделях. (Я думаю, что это связано с получением большого позитива на прыжках). Квай перестал бояться ошибиться, а аппортировка неразрывно связана с барьерами. Ужержание в ФП было не на 100%, а на 90.)))
Идем на метр. Это наша самая большая беда – тормоз перед прыжком. Туда прыгнул быстро и не расчитав высоты, ударился. Обратно прыгнул с остановкой, завис над барьером, как обычно. Я была к этому готова, чувствовала, что мы много работаем на малых высотах и у Квая нет еще опыта с быстрыми прыжками через метр.
Перед горкой Квай уставился на судью, который резко взмахнул папкой. И опять мне понадобилось время, чтобы сосредоточить собаку. Думаю, что тут судья уже сообразил, что я скорее не волнуюсь, а обдумываю свои действия в зависимости от состояния собаки. Я опять ему мило улыбнулась, мол спасибо за понимание. 
Горка была на оч.хор. Уже потом, на видео я вижу, что Квай опять обрушился с неё. Но Боже..., Квай идет и хромает. Я замедляюсь, давая ему немного восстановиться от удара. Опять обдумываю, что предпринять, чтобы помочь собаке. Иду, слежу за его лапой, вот вроде перестал хромать. Делаю чуть больше паузу перед высылом. Всё сработало, Квай точно знал, что это будет высыл, а не обыск укрытий, пошел прямо и с той скоростью, на которую я расчитывала, после команды на укладку остановился, но не лёг (тут никакой вины Квая не было, это просто не готовый элемент, мы много работали над скоростью и практически не делали укладок). Мне понадобилась повторная на укладку. В завершении, когда Квай не лег полностью, я опять рявкнула «аф», хотя это был мой косяк. Команда была лишней. Подойдя к Кваю, я вдруг ощутила гул стадиона... м-дааааа, подумала я, в таких условиях собаке трудновато, тут нужна ее работа  на автомате, без права на ошибку. А у нас на автомате пока еще полно недостатков!
Когда мы шли к судье, для описание работы, стадион скандировал «Таня, Таня!», и у меня побежали слёзы от обиды за своё провальное выступление.  Думаю, какие молодцы украинцы, россияне, эстонцы, большое спасибо за поддержку! Действительно меня очень хорошо встречали трибуны – это было самое приятное со всего Чемпионата!!! Пока шло описание, я уткнувшись в землю пыталась побороть свои слёзы. В конце я уже успокоилась и заглянула в оценочный. Минус 4  на выдержке и минус 4 на высыле. 8 баллов на двух упражнениях. Даааааааа, судья на этот раз был очень ко мне благосклонен. Оценки за большую часть упражнений были на «оч. хор». Почти уверена, что под конец моей работы мы с ним поняли друг друга.)))
Потом надо было идти в комнату, где сличали татуировку. Квай, как обезумел! Что с ним творилось, я не знаю, он как ошалелый лез вязать другую собаку. Понадобилось несколько минут, чтобы его унять по-хорошему и показать номер.
Когда я вышла на улицу, меня ждала вся наша эстонская делегация. Все поздравляли, все обнимали, все были рады, что третья эстонская собака получила зачёт. Их энергетика и поддержка как-то взбодрили меня. 
Особо хочу отметить, что эстонская команда и группа поддержки были едины. Один за всех и все за одного! Низкий поклон им за это! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax: 
( Продолжение следует.)

----------


## Andrei

http://www.shepherd.ru/shep/st091025.html
Любопытная статья, своеобразный разбор полетов.

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.shepherd.ru/shep/st091025.html
> Любопытная статья, своеобразный разбор полетов.


Я давно уже прочитала эту статью... Автор имеет право на мнение. Но с моей стороны статья очень не обьективная. Легче всего махать компьютерной мышкой, сидя на стуле. :Ap:

----------


## Andrei

> Автор имеет право на мнение. Но с моей стороны статья очень не обьективная. Легче всего махать компьютерной мышкой, сидя на стуле.


Несомненно. Тем более писалась она помоему целым коллективом.  :Ax:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

*...то над чем мы работали последний месяц – сосредоточенное состояние у стойки с аппортами...*
Тань, а поподробнее можно про это. Спасибо за рассказ! Очень интересно!
Спасибо!

----------


## Nubira

...и мне очень интересно, у меня стойка с апортами и уход на высыл - одна бАлшая проблема  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Дима, Юля, я перенесу этот вопрос в тему про Квая и там отвечу. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Это уже конец закрытия. Как-то настроение понемногу улучшилось. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Красочный отчет о поездке на WUSV Кати Алёхиной http://www.allsaare.pri.ee/drimer/in...p?categoryid=4
Там есть и видео с работой Квая по следу.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Красочный отчет о поездке на WUSV Кати Алёхиной


Великолепный рассказ! Шикарные снимки! Здорово!
Спасибо Кате! :Ax:

----------


## inna

Кать,как всегда написано всё с эмоциями :Ag: Прочитала и такое ощущение что с вами там побывала! Здоровско! :Aj:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Большое спасибо за отзывы! 
Рада что понравилось.

----------

